# Simulation eines Fahrradtachos



## innuendo (25. Okt 2005)

Liebe Java-Gemeinde,

natürlich habe ich mir die Rubrik "Vor dem ersten Posten bitte lesen!" durchgelesen aber ich kann mein Problem momentan auf keine andere Art lösen. 
Ich stehe vor der Aufgabe innerhalb von kürzester Zeit eine Simulation eines Fahrradtachos mittels Java realisiseren zu müssen. Es soll also ein Foto eines "Sigma Sport" Tachos verwendet bzw. bedient und dynamisiert werden. Die Suche in den mir bekannten Suchmaschinen ergab leider nicht mal den Anflug eines Treffers, deswegen mein Posting hier. 
Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, ob so etwas schon mal realisisert wurde...?

Für ernsthafte Antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!!!


Digitale Grüße

Daniel


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2005)

Suchst Du nur fertigen Code oder bist Du dabei das ganze selber zu machen !?
Bei zweiterem bitte konkreter werden: was hast Du schon, wo happert es und warum!?
Bei ersterem: Ich kenne keinen fertigen Code dazu.


----------



## lin (25. Okt 2005)

Ist ja nicht so ne Sache, nimmst das Foto, bei welchem die "dynamischen" Teile fehlen, bzw. retuschiert worden sind, als Background und paintest Einfach die entsprechenden Zahlen drauf.


----------



## innuendo (26. Okt 2005)

*Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!!*

Tja, das ist so eine Sache... Ich würde es gerne selber machen aber leider bin ich noch nicht so fit im objektorientierten Programmieren (das ist die Forderung) und mir fehlt, wie gesagt, die Zeit um in das ganze Thema tief genug einzusteigen.
Aus diesen Gründe suche ich an dieser Stelle ehrlich gesagt nach zumindest mehr oder weniger fertigem Code.

Das Ganze soll folgendermaßen aussehen:

Es soll ein Scrollbar existieren, der die Drehzahl des virtuellen Rades vorgibt. Darüber sollen aktuelle Geschwindigkeit, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, Tageskilometer, Gesamtkilometer und Höchstgeschindigkeit bestimmt und auf dem Display dargestellt werden. Die einzelnen Punkte sollen natürlich durch Drücken mit der Maus auf einen Knopf des Tachos nacheinander durchgeschaltet werden. Wird dieser Knopf länger als 3 sec. gedrückt, soll das Setup-Menü (Eingabe Raddurchmesser, Übernahme eines alten Kilometerstands) aufgerufen werden.

Wie gesagt, mir fehlt einfach die Zeit um soweit in die objektorientierte Programmierung einsteigen zu können. Annähernd fertigen Code anzupassen sollte dagegen schon noch möglich sein.


Digitale Grüße

Daniel


----------

